# 2x Monitor gesucht, randloses Display



## SnugglezNRW (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi

Grad n kleinen Weihnachtsbonus bekommen den ich auch direkt verbraten möchte da ich schon länger mir überlege 2 neue Monitore anzuschaffen.

gesucht wird ein Monitor, bzw 2 Stück sollen es werden, die ich nebeneinander aufstellen möchte. Beim dual Monitor betrieb stören mich aber immer diese breiten Gehäuserahmen. 
Ich suche daher 2 Geräte die nahezu randlos sind (100% randlos gibt's nicht ist mir bewusst).

Die Monitore sollen jeweils ca. 24" Diagonale  und eine native Auflösung von 1920x1080 haben.
Mein Spieltrieb soll nicht zu kurz kommen, daher sind mir entsprechende Reaktionszeiten wichtig.

Schön wären Geräte mit Glare Oberfläche (leicht verspiegelt, glaub jeder Hersteller hat dafür eine andere Bezeichnung). Solche, wie auch mein Tv, bringen bei dem Raum wo die aufgestellt werden,  einfach ein besseres Bild.

Habe pro Gerät ca. 250€ zur Verfügung.
Anbringung einer VESA Halterung ist Pflicht.

Bin was Monitore angeht nicht mehr wirklich Fit was derzeit der Standart ist. Hab halt nur gehört das einige Asus Modelle oft empfohlen werden.
Suche daher eine Kaufempfehlung.

danke im Vorfeld.


----------



## longtom (19. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es damit (http://www.amazon.de/LG-widescreen-...qid=1387452116&sr=1-1&keywords=Lg+Randlose+Tv) habe selber einen davon und bin begeistert.


----------



## Sabe11 (19. Dezember 2013)

Den LG kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. LG macht finde ich allgemein gute Monitore


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. Dezember 2013)

dank euch 
ich klapper mal meine Shops ab und schau mal wo ich vielleicht vor Weihnachten noch 2 Stück bekomme.
ist zwar ein 27", gedacht war 24", aber dann muss die Tischpflanze meiner besseren Hälfte halt den Schreibtisch weichen!


----------



## Tobsen218 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde den U2414H nehmen, entspricht deinen Voraussetzungen 

http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sn...e_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch


----------



## Nilelefant (19. Dezember 2013)

Leider ein Fake mit dem 1,1 mm rand bei dem LG Monitor..es sind in Wirklichkeit 1,1 cm..


----------



## McLee (19. Dezember 2013)

2 Bildschirme gleichzeitig zum Zocken finde ich nicht so toll.
Mitte des Bildschirmes hast du immer den "Rand" was bei Egoshooter sehr bescheiden ist, da hast nämlich das Fadenkreutz dann. Kann man eigentlich komplett vergessen.

Besser sind dann 3 oder eben nur ein einem zu spielen und auf dem zweiten sich was anderes anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Tobsen218 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal eben meinen Link korrigiert...


----------



## dracki (19. Dezember 2013)

@Tobsen218: wollt grad schreiben der link geht nicht 

@McLee: der TE hat ja nicht gesagt das er auf beiden zocken will  
wäre ja wirklich doof bei vielen games


----------



## dandriller (19. Dezember 2013)

Zwei Monitore finde ich auch irgendwie suboptimal..da stört jeder Rand in der Mitte. Hatte mal lange Zeit drei 19" LG auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen, das ging noch weil man ja meistens auf die Mitte konzentriert ist (beim zocken zumindest)
Ganz interessant finde ich das recht neue Bildformat von 21:9..
LG hat für nägschtes Jahr ein 34 Zoll Modell UM95 (3440 x 1440)angekündigt, da füll ich jetzt schon mal so langsam mein Sparschwein für...


----------



## Tobsen218 (19. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn jemand 2 Monitore anschaffen möchte gehe ich persönlich erst mal davon aus, dass er nur auf einem spielt ;D
2 Monitore sind heute nichts ungewöhnliches mehr bei einem Gamer. Auf beiden Bildschirmen spielen macht jedoch selten Sinn...

Warten wir am besten erst mal auf eine Rückmeldung vom TE.


*Edit: VL. ist 21:9 ja noch eine Option wenn er wirklich im Breitbild spielen möchte


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. Dezember 2013)

nur zur Verständlichkeit

es handelt sich bei dem PC an dem die Monitore angeschlossen um ein Gaming-PC (GTX 680 -  i7 4770k).
Nutze seit ca. 7 Jahren ein Dualmonitor System. Bildschirm A wird zum zocken verwendet (bzw. für die aktuell verwendete Anwendung), auf Bildschirm B laufen parallel diverse Streams, Teamspeak, Mailclients, HWMonitor, und diverse andere Tools die ich im Überblick behalten möchte. Bin keiner dieser alt-tab user  

Ich will 2 identische Monitore verwenden weil das einfach vom Gesamtbild her geiler aussieht.


----------



## McLee (19. Dezember 2013)

"Habe pro Gerät ca. 250€ zur Verfügung"

Ein Gedankengang von mir .... besser gesagt so schaut es bei mir aus.

Haupt TFT zum Zocken - Asus VG278HE 380€ - Super Gerät
Mein alten 22er hab ich hochkant neben dran gestellt (zum Surfen wie Dokumente schreiben perfekt)

"2 identische Monitore verwenden weil das einfach vom Gesamtbild her geiler aussieht"
Passt dann bei dieser Aufstellung nicht mehr.


----------



## Tobsen218 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hast du dir die Dell Bildschirme mal angesehen?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. Dezember 2013)

wie gesagt    ich will 2 Monitore, möglichst randlos, 1080p nativ!(ganz wichtig),
sollen zum spielen geeignet sein, und wenn möglich eine Glare Oberfläche haben.

wenn ich das VG278HE von Asus sehe fällt das alleine schon wegen dem Rahmen komplett weg.
Will ich einfach nicht, da bin ich sehr eigen.

250 € pro Gerät ist jetzt auch ein nur ein Richtwert bei dem ich persönlich denke das man dafür schon was passendes bekommen müsste.
Wenns etwas mehr kostet ist auch OK.
Ich will aber auch nicht übertreiben und unbedingt mir jetzt son 400€ Monitor hinstellen. 

Meine 2 alten LG Flatron w2452t stören mich optisch nur noch aufgrund des dicken Rahmens und des stumpfen Bilds.



edit:
@Tobsen
jau hab ich grade eben noch gemacht.
die wären auf jedenfall ne alternative zum LG (welcher bei meinem favorisierten Händler wo ich Rabatt bekomme grade nicht auf Lager ist:/)


----------

